# My MIL thinks dressing fluffs is silly



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

We went to my husband's sister's house for Christmas dinner. She has a 4 pound Japanese Chin/mini poodle mix (pet store puppy but let's save that for another debate). Anyway, my sis in law had her puppy, Bella, in a Christmas sweater and my mother in law thought that was the most ridiculous thing she had seen. She kept saying that we (sister in law and me) are not letting our dogs be dogs and treating them like human babies. She then said that she had watched a dog training show (don't know if it was "Its Me or the Dog" or "The Dog Whisperer") and they had said on the show that if you carry the dog around and dress it up, you are inhibiting their natural pack instinct to "run with the pack".

I tried to explain to her that neither my sister in law nor I actually were thinking our fluffs were HUMAN babies. But it was about their comfort (ie sweaters for warmth) and also kind of like a girl dressing her dolls....no harm done and its cute. (and my fluffs don't seem to mind being dressed up). Also that my fluffs do go on walks...just when they get tired, we have the stroller for them (or for safety when there are bigger dogs around!)

Mother in law just about fell out of her chair when I told her I had a dog stroller too.

Do you all run into anyone that is just completely closed minded when it comes to dressing dogs or spoiling them?


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We dressed Dora up in a nice dress for a neighborhood get-together and I could tell lots of people thought we were crazy. Oddly enough most people think her shirts/sweaters aren't a big deal and kind of cute (although of course THEY would NEVER do such a thing to their dog). It's like it's ok to have clothes for her upper half but if you put on a skirt on it, that's crossing the line.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just ignore it when people say that! 

As long as the dog is comfortable wearing the clothes, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Orla said:


> I just ignore it when people say that!
> 
> As long as the dog is comfortable wearing the clothes, I don't see a problem.


Good point...if the dog didn't want to wear clothes she'd try to take them off...so if she leaves it alone clearly she either likes it or at the least, it doesn't bother her. But dogs will always let you know if they don't like their clothes!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kelly I'm so used to people like your MIL, I just say hey you should see their wardrobe and their carseats:HistericalSmiley: the look on their faces:HistericalSmiley: then I keep walking.
I really don't care what other people think, that's their problem



I often wonder why they bother to say anything at all, usually those kind of people are very judge mental about other things as well


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i know alot of ppl like that, some just laugh hysterically others tell me im crazy and everyone tells me my dog is spoiled. i tell them well hes one of my kids so i will spoil him , and i leave it at that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kelly, this may not be what you want to hear but my advice is to cut your MIL a bit of slack----people are different for all kinds of reasons and most of them have history. Sometimes it is best just to be yourself and let others do the same and with time you come to appreciate the differences---not always. Then you can quietly do things your own way and hope for the best. 
Close relationships are not worth going over the wall on everything! 
You are a precious young lady and her love will continue! for sure.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, just ignore it. You won't change her mind.

And honestly? Before I had maltese, I thought dog clothes and dog strollers were incredibly ridiculous and would have scoffed at anybody who had one. Not to their faces, of course, but I would have mentally rolled my eyes. 

Toy dogs were bred to be companions, and that is what they are. They still act like dogs at my house, so i would just ignore your MIL. She just doesn't get it and it would take owning a dog like a maltese to make her get it!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i understand your mil a bit. but i think its because she never had a furbaby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I totally understand how you feel. My sister takes any and every opportunity to let me and others know just how ridiculous clothes are for dogs. And this is my business! Her daughter helped me in the store this past summer for heaven's sake. And when her daughter wanted to bring her dog in and fit her for a harness that had a bit more 'style' to it, right here in the store my sister let me know how ridiculous this is. I've let it go many times. In fact I let it go on Christmas day. However, I did quietly take her aside the day she was in my store and let her know she can have her own opinions, but she can not voice them in my store where it may hinder a sale. And I also told her how her comment hurt her daughter's feelings. My niece had been talking about bringing her mom and dog in all summer long and wanted to have a fun time shopping for her like she saw so many customers do this past summer. I felt so badly for my niece. She was so disappointed...and why my sister couldn't see that is just beyond me.

My own personal observations are those that feel free to voice their disapproval on something that should be obvious you enjoy and do, are simply insensitive.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

When I take Lola out, with just her regular harness jackets on,(dressy ones from Crystal) a lot of people comment on her cute little outfit saying how sweet she looks. But if I add a skirt or dress to that coat/harness I find I get a lot more eye rolling Lol. therefore I feel more comfortable not putting dresses on for walks etc. I guess I am not fond of being judged, I guess I am also a bit on the fence about dressing them up too much myself or I wouldn't let it bother me :blush: It seems to me, the smaller the dog, the more likely they look meant to be dressed up. The teeny teeny ones seem to shiver somewhat if not dressed.

I think in your situation I may just tone down the dressing somewhat when I saw my M-in-L. using maybe less fussy more practical items.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> When I take Lola out, with just her regular harness jackets on,(dressy ones from Crystal) a lot of people comment on her cute little outfit saying how sweet she looks. But if I add a skirt or dress to that coat/harness I find I get a lot more eye rolling Lol. therefore I feel more comfortable not putting dresses on for walks etc. I guess I am not fond of being judged, I guess I am also a bit on the fence about dressing them up too much myself or I wouldn't let it bother me :blush: It seems to me, the smaller the dog, the more likely they look meant to be dressed up. *The teeny teeny ones seem to shiver somewhat if not dressed.*
> 
> I think in your situation I may just tone down the dressing somewhat when I saw my M-in-L. using maybe less fussy more practical items.


You know, it's really interesting how seeing a fluff shiver does tend to change someone's opinion. I'm fortunate enough to have a small fenced in courtyard at the new store. And if I'm really busy when they have to go out, I'll just let them run out in their sweater or hoodie without putting a coat on. They tend to really hurry then. I've had several customers notice when one or both of them come back in shivering.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I am glad I am not the only one. I do agree that some of the clothes are neccessary (ie sweaters and coats) and some is just for fun (dresses and vests, jammies, etc.) but really, is it hurting anything if we dress them? No! I mean, there would be cause for concern if I thought my fluffs were my human babies...or became an unhealthy obscession...just like anything in life. I am a logical person like all of you and just find it enjoyable to dress them up. 

So, I didn't let it bother me for long. My MIL is VERY opinionated about a lot of things and I just let most of what she says roll off of my shoulders. It just hit me wrong I guess that she kept badgering me and my SIL about dressing the dogs. I will just go on living my life how it is....spoiling my fluffs. And she can have her opinions.  I still love her to death though...she's the best MIL I could have asked for. She just has that "old south" mentality I think that if a dog isn't useful, then there isn't sense in having one.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Honestly, when I first came here, I bit my tongue all the time about the dresses and tutus and things. I have always used basic sweaters and even jammies for my little ones but always thought the dresses were w*e*i*r*d. LOL :blush: 

But then it must have permeated into my brain on some level because now after seeing so many cute pics of your doglets in their finest wear, it seems normal to me! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: 

So while I still haven't joined the tutu society for my little motley crew, I do appreciate seeing all the pretty little dresses and outfits on parade at SM :wub:

I personally wouldn't worry about it. "To each their own," right!  :thumbsup: If we were all the same/looked at everything the same way, how boring life would be...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yeah I used to be one of those people. Until I met Pat (Sassy's Mommy), and she made Tanner & Sassy matching outfits. Oh how cute they were. Then I kinda started sewing for Tanner, just made a couple of things, and someone at work pointed out that his outfit didn't match mine. Can't have that. Guess it's kinda snowballed, huh?!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I think they all look so cute in dresses and sweaters. So I think its your own comfort level to what you will dress them up in. Max would not put a sweater on if my life depended on it. But it can get cold here and he finally gave in and loves wearing his jackets and sweaters...He figured oh this keeps me warm...So to each his or her own. I am going to see to the comfort of my maltese no matter what anyone else thinks of my dog in a sweater...he he So if your MIL says anything just ignore her and do what you want...why bother arguing with someone that will not change their mind.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was a little girl, we had Chihuahuas and I always dressed them up in my doll clothes, so I guess it was only natural that I continued to dress the fluffs as an adult.

I think my DH was a little embarrased at first when I would dress Lacie up and take her out in public. It's amazing, though, the POSITIVE comments I received. He had told me that it would be from "old ladies", but actually, sooooooo many macho men came up to comment in a positive way. I remember these 2 bikers that fell in love with Lacie on her first outing with DH and me. And then there was the guy in one of the sporting goods stores that asked if he could take a picture to show his wife. He especially loved the bow (that Marj had made) to match the outfit. 

My neighbors jokingly tease me (but in a good natured way). I remember having Lacie and Tilly out last summer without clothes and one of my neighbors commented that the girls were "naked". LOL

I guess I really don't care that some may thing I'm crazy. I enjoy the clothes, bows, etc. and the fluffs seem to enjoy them too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

we got some strange looks from people during our travel when they saw the malts on their VESTS :w00t: yes not the typical harness, but a vest is better than a collar for my pups (collars are only attached to put the tags on). We got strange looks for just the vests, let alone shirts and dresses, but eh, we could care less because the malts actually don't mind putting them on. Not only that but Snowy goes SUPER EXCITED just before a photo shoot or video taking when he sees me holding one of his shirts :HistericalSmiley:
it cause no damage to them and they don't mind them (one of them is a nut case and LOVES them like CRAZY).

the malts don't need clothes to be on 24/7 here as it isn't so very cold, but we put them normally on for video/pic taking. S&C do live 95% of their time naked :blush: only for the fact that it isn't really needed where we live. That said, in dog events and gatherings that are held here, MANY pups (if not most) come to these events in style lol of course, so do S&C B) Rarely if not at all we get the strange looks here but I guess it is because it is quite common in these sort of gatherings

Kat


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, yes. My parents think I'm weird. My mother doesn't like animals at all. I just chalk it up to ignorance. I disagree that dressing our puppies "humanizes" them, too. We keep a cold house and turn the heat way down at night. My girls love their clothes and enjoy being babied and they are not at all confused about who they are as dogs. Don't let someone else take away your joy.:grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I hear those comments too, but to tell you the truth I don't mind it because I know that Rocky *loves* getting dressed up. He puts his feet in the leg holes of the garment and helps me dress him. :HistericalSmiley:I know he's warm and cozy in his pj's at night because we don't use heat in our house. :wub: Everyone is entitled to their own opinion I guess, but that is my preference, I don't want to hear I am wrong for doing it. People do smile at me and look at me like I'm nuts and that's ok, I don't care. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I hear those comments too, but to tell you the truth I don't mind it because I know that Rocky *loves* getting dressed up. *He puts his feet in the leg holes of the garment and helps me dress him*. :HistericalSmiley:I know he's warm and cozy in his pj's at night because we don't use heat in our house. :wub: Everyone is entitled to their own opinion I guess, but that is my preference, I don't want to hear I am wrong for doing it. People do smile at me and look at me like I'm nuts and that's ok, I don't care. :HistericalSmiley:


 
I LOVE it when they do that...so sweet!!!! :wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*I do*

Kelly:

Everyone I know makes fun of me. They say that I should have had more kids

( I had 4 ) they feel that dressing the fluffs and having a stroller is just plain weird :blush: I tell them that I stopped caring about what "OTHERS" think, a long time ago! My neighbor called me a frustrated mother:w00t: she said it in a nice way. But she said it :angry:

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was one of those people that thought people were strange and a little crazy when they dressed up their dogs and had strollers for them. Well since i joined this site i have seen the cutest pictures of the pups dressed up and some of the cutest dresses and such and i become one of those people that now dresses up my pup pups. I never had a problem with dogs wearing bows be it a girl or a boy dog and was so excited that i would be able to buy bows when i got Chloe. My girls have a ton of dresses and sweaters and i get some crazy stares when the girls are dressed up and especially when i'm pushing them in a stroller, but i don't care. My mother thought i was a little crazy dressing the girls up and really thought i went off my rocker when i mentioned that we also have a stroller, i then explained that when we go to things like outdoor activities it's so the pup pups don't get trampled on and then she understood. My mom totally understood about the carseat and never mentioned she thought i had lost it when i told they have carseats.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With the exception of the Bears jerseys, my girls' clothes are for warmth - coats, sweaters and jammies. I do get comments about the car seats and usually respond with. "I care too much about my dogs to have them become projectiles in the case of an accident." people often agree then that it is a good idea that they never thought of. Some people have even asked where I bought the carseats!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My friends have learned to accept my obsessions, and the rest of the world can laugh all they want. I think it's cute.


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

I love dressing up my fluff and seeing other fluffs all dressed up!!.. But if the fluff doesn't like it then I wouldn't put them through it!.. just use clothes with caution and don't overdue it.. I only dress Mya up for Special Occasions and especially bundle her up in Jammies and jackets when its cold out!! She needs it!.. just ignore the remarks i do


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I hear those comments too, but to tell you the truth I don't mind it because I know that Rocky *loves* getting dressed up. He puts his feet in the leg holes of the garment and helps me dress him. :HistericalSmiley:I know he's warm and cozy in his pj's at night because we don't use heat in our house. :wub: Everyone is entitled to their own opinion I guess, but that is my preference, I don't want to hear I am wrong for doing it. People do smile at me and look at me like I'm nuts and that's ok, I don't care. :HistericalSmiley:


I don't care either, Dianne!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

The very first maltese I ever met had a drawer full of clothes and I thought that was silly (though I didn't tell his owner that). However, now that I have one of my own , I understand it better. It gets cold here and Bentley is potty trained to walks, so he HAS to have a coat and sweaters. He does not like putting them on, but he does not seem to mind so much when we get outside. I love buying him clothes too! I just wish he liked wearing them more. My family has not met him yet, but I tell them about him all the time. Now my parents will joke around and say that they wish they were Bentley because he is so well taken care of (okay spoiled). I haven't told them about the car seats yet, but like MaggieH said, I care about him too much to let him get hurt in an accident or to be a distraction to me. So, Kelly, I guess you could say that many of us were skeptical at first about dogs who wear clothing, but then we got a Maltese.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes it is silly.. but in a good way. Why not,if they enjoy it,others enjoy it...why not? My fluffs get the biggest smiles from the residents at the nursing home if they have their dresses on. If it brings a smile,that's priceless.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maltbabe said:


> Kelly:
> 
> Everyone I know makes fun of me. They say that I should have had more kids
> 
> ...


 
I have a friend who dresses lifelike babydolls in clothes and wheels it around in a stroller...now I think that's well... a bit silly....

Me I've been putting clothes on my dogs since I was a kid...


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amen sister!!




michellerobison said:


> Yes it is silly.. but in a good way. Why not,if they enjoy it,others enjoy it...why not? My fluffs get the biggest smiles from the residents at the nursing home if they have their dresses on. If it brings a smile,that's priceless.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, Victoria Stillwell would be rolling her eyes at my house  I love having cute outfits for the kids......even though they are usually nekked around the house. :w00t: I dress them up if we're having company and Stan loves bragging to everyone on how much "dog stuff" we have...he tries to make it sound like he's complaining, but he loves it...:thumbsup:

As time goes on though, I have been changing the way I buy their clothes. I find harness dresses and vests are used every day for walking and they are seen by people, where as just dresses/sweaters are only worn at home....and get used so much less often. There are some very adorable outfits for walking :wub: and that makes them practical...right?! :innocent:

Do I care what other people might think? Well, I'd have my feelings hurt if they said something to or about me. But that's not going to stop me from being me, that would be dumb.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^I agree with what Pat said!! Sometimes, we just need to ignore other people's opinions...we can not please everybody!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

If someone said something like: "It is really strange that you dress up your dog"
A funny reply would be: "Well, she thinks your shirt is strange but was too polite to say anything..."
Of course, I would never say that!  Just in jest. 
I think there is nothing at all wrong with dressing up our little ones.
I think they all look adorable, and comfy, and warm.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Whenever I get this kind of response, I just give a (sometimes crazy) big smile and say, "Yes. I know I'm a crazy dog lady and I'm comfortable with the title!" It's funny how many kids think it is funny that Bogie is a boy who wears bows. I just tell them he runs into things if his hair hangs in front of his eyes, and laugh. They usually laugh, too.

And yes... we have a stroller and deal with some funny responses. I can't believe how handy it is for Bogie's safety in crowds, though. He is happy with the space for his water and some shade, and I'm happy he won't get stepped on or step on a cigarette or some gum. I really don't care if people think I'm a bit nuts about the whole thing. He is VERY well trained and well behaved and adjusted, despite his "crazy" mommy.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm laughing at some of the replies because I too have gotten some playful ribbing at what "pretties" I have for Cozette. At Christmas my son said, Well Mom it's okay as long as you don't carry her around in one of those purses like those crazy ladies-- I just started laughing because I'm the proud owner of a beautiful Kwigy-Bo handbag. He just looked at me and said, Oh, too late huh?!  We all had a good laugh at that. My family humors me and are just glad that I'm so happy now that I have my little Cozette. They know the loss of my Dolly broke my heart, and rejoice with me that I have another little fluff to love. Plus they all admit that she is too cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> I'm laughing at some of the replies because I too have gotten some playful ribbing at what "pretties" I have for Cozette. *At Christmas my son said, Well Mom it's okay as long as you don't carry her around in one of those purses like those crazy ladies-- I just started laughing because I'm the proud owner of a beautiful Kwigy-Bo handbag. He just looked at me and said, Oh, too late huh?! * We all had a good laugh at that. My family humors me and are just glad that I'm so happy now that I have my little Cozette. They know the loss of my Dolly broke my heart, and rejoice with me that I have another little fluff to love. Plus they all admit that she is too cute!


That just cracked me up. Yup kind of that way at my house with my DH and DS. My husband's gotten a lot better (just slight eye rolling at certain things:HistericalSmiley and my DS is just plain jealous at how much I do for Tyler (that I used to do for him but he's now 20). He calls Tyler "The Usurper.":smrofl: I don't think my DH would ever put an outfit on Tyler other than for warmth but I can see him smiling when others were commenting how cute he looked in his Christmas vests. And he even asked whether Tyler should be in his pj's the other night. :thumbsup: The bow thing will never happen.:huh: My brother visited a couple of weeks ago (had a lab) and thinks I've lost my mind. So be it. As long as tyler likes it, I enjoy it and no one gets hurt, I let it all roll off my back.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The last couple of nights, I went to bed early because of a sinus infection...both mornings I woke to find Rocky was in his pj's...so my husband is either putting them on him or Rocky's learned to put on his own pajamas. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

rocky's mom said:


> the last couple of nights, i went to bed early because of a sinus infection...both mornings i woke to find rocky was in his pj's...so my husband is either putting them on him or rocky's learned to put on his own pajamas. :histericalsmiley:


:lol:

Hey...my favorite laughing icon isn't working.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> The last couple of nights, I went to bed early because of a sinus infection...both mornings I woke to find Rocky was in his pj's...so my husband is either putting them on him or Rocky's learned to put on his own pajamas. :HistericalSmiley:


That's so awesome LOLOL!!!!    *Sorry bout your sinus infection tho - hope you're feeling better*


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is Pepper in the only piece of clothing (other than coats or jackets) that he owns. He needed something macho in his wardrobe...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> The last couple of nights, I went to bed early because of a sinus infection...both mornings I woke to find Rocky was in his pj's...so my husband is either putting them on him or Rocky's learned to put on his own pajamas. :HistericalSmiley:


YES!!:Happy_Dance: Another DH bites the dust. :HistericalSmiley: Although, just your luck, Dianne, it's Rocky doing it. :blink: Hope you feel better. Hate those headaches. :angry:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, Kelly, my title is the "dog lady" in the neighborhood. And, I'm sure that *crazy* is inserted by neighbors and family! :HistericalSmiley:




Rocky's Mom said:


> The last couple of nights, I went to bed early because of a sinus infection...both mornings I woke to find Rocky was in his pj's...so my husband is either putting them on him or Rocky's learned to put on his own pajamas. :HistericalSmiley:


 :smrofl: 

Hope you're feeling better, Dianne. :flowers:



lisaj1354 said:


> Here is Pepper in the only piece of clothing (other than coats or jackets) that he owns. He needed something macho in his wardrobe...


Pepper looks great in his Harley gear! :aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Suzi, my neighbors think I am crazy too. Oh well. It makes me happy and the malts don't mind. I am already dressing the mini T's !!  I will have to post some more pix of them.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

missiek said:


> Suzi, my neighbors think I am crazy too. Oh well. It makes me happy and the malts don't mind. I am already dressing the mini T's !!  I will have to post some more pix of them.


I can't wait for more pics....and in baby clothes....how precious! :wub:


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is an interesting topic. Most people love it when I dress Frankie up (mostly tees and sweatshirts) and everyone compliments me on his "hip" coat. However, I am teased by my family & friends for his occasional top knots (apparently because he is a male), nightly pj's and rain coat; but I'm hardly bothered by it.


----------

